# rod storage rack



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

does anyone have any bright ideas for a rod storage rack.
I want to move my rods from the shed to the attick, so an overhead rack would be ideal.
i have seen some in the states but can't find a good cheap one here, so may be i should make one.

some one out there must have already invent the perfect DIY rack.

cheers
Kerry


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Kmart sell them.
about $20 for memory.
I have one but havent installed it yet.
The rods just clip in.
They hold 6 rods I think.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Gillies rubber racking
Holds 7 rods.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of racks similar to what I've seen on a few charter boats. 
Rod butts go into a circular cutout and the other end the timber has a "G" shaped cutout which the mid/end section rests on.
These are attached to the bulkhead, ceiling etc.
Sanded up and laquered would look very nice and do the job. I will describe better when I see you next.

Dave


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I posted something in the DIY section about this a while back. A few bits of MDF and a couple of holes (well 8 actually) - and bobs your uncle, fannys your aunt.

Actually as mine is now overcrowded - I may need to make a new one.  Here's hoping that Santa will be kind to me at Christmas


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Depending on whether your attic has a ceiling, the largest screwin hooks you can get either into a couple of lenghts of timber, or straight into the rafters. Cheap as.

Rob.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

You can get rubber rod storage racks from Big W or KMART - cost about $5 for a pair. If you screwed these into the ceiling or onto a wall - they should suffice.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

this looks good and simple but us$30 and another 25 ??? i think i could make something.

i'll check out kmart / big W

thanks
Guys


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i think howards storage sells some that look alright but it only holds 4 rods for $30









it might give you ideas on a way to build your own. good luck


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Jon said:


> i think howards storage sells some that look alright but it only holds 4 rods for $30


Thats because its 'Howards Storage' - that place is legalised theft the prices they charge - but people pay it!!! :shock:

Keza - I found some on ebay that were pretty cheap, looked heavy duty too. Do a search for 'rod holders', I'm sure there will be plenty.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Jon said:


> i think howards storage sells some that look alright but it only holds 4 rods for $30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a crack at making one yourself.

Couple of bits of pine from bunnings, drilled on an angle and put in some short dowel rods. Bit of glue, coat of varnish, nice and cheap......another excuse to spend time in the shed drinking beer - priceless

Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keza said:


> some one out there must have already invent the perfect DIY rack.


Kerry

Perhaps this may come close mate I made mine from ply to hang my beach rods in the roof, could use anything suitable such as a cutting board and all you need is a jig saw.

One board has butt holes mine are about 40-50mm diam, and allow enough space between if the reel is staying on the rods.

The tip end board shares the one entry slot for a pair of rods to hang.....line up each hang point with a butt hole, I find it best to cut the butt end first for this reason


----------



## Heath (Nov 15, 2006)

They are easy as to make. A few bits of timber & some ally right angle.
After making a few templates with scrap to get the spacing right, it took about an hour to knock these up.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Heath said:


> They are easy as to make. A few bits of timber & some ally right angle.
> After making a few templates with scrap to get the spacing right, it took about an hour to knock these up.


 :shock: :shock: thats a solid collection of rods there mate!


----------

